

Where do hackers get JOBS Act money? - javajosh

So the JOBS act has passed, and I think it's great. But where specifically do I go to get this money? Apparently there is some sort of gatekeeper - so another bonus question: who are they, and how do I get to be one?<p>http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-57409949-250/jobs-act-5-things-to-look-forward-to-and-5-to-dread/
======
_delirium
The act includes a 270-day deadline for the SEC to issue specific rules
governing how it'll be implemented. So until they do, it's not really
operative yet. Hopefully when they issue the rules, i.e. sometime between now
and January 2013, that'll answer some of the questions about how precisely the
process works.

~~~
itmag
Off-topic: I noticed you're an American living in Cph. Was wondering if you
would like to hang out sometime? Always interested in networking with switched
on Silicon Valley types :) You don't list an e-mail so I had to ask here.

------
rman666
Ah, the $64,000 question!

~~~
javajosh
I'm sensing that the only sensible thing to do is read the bill and just start
from there.

[http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/query/D?c112:6:./temp/~c1127OY...](http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/query/D?c112:6:./temp/~c1127OYZaK:): [http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/t2GPO/http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys...](http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-
bin/t2GPO/http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-112hr3606enr/pdf/BILLS-112hr3606enr.pdf)

------
robwgibbons
RTFM

